# رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*رسالة تحذير لكل بنت فى منتدى اوفى جروب مسيحى
 للمدعو*
* fady_1111_7
دة راجل بيلعب بكلام ربنا علشان البنات وياخد ارقام تلفوناتهم*
* ياريت كل بنت فى المنتدى او فى الجروب او فى اي حتة  تعرفة او اتكلمت معاه او سجلتة عندة يا ريت حظرة فورا من اليست *
* وياريت اي بنت متديش ارقام تلفونتها لحد مهما كان *
*ومتسجلش حد عنده**ا*
*ارجو ابلاغ جميع الناس *

منقول​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا لتنبيهك

وربنا يحافظ علي كل بناته*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا قريت الموضوع بالكامل فى منتدى مار يوحنا الحبيب*
*و دلوقتى بيتم البحث فى رسائله الخاصه علشان نثبت الكلام ده*
*غير انه كاذب بيقول انه بابا فادى لما اقل من 30 سنه و هو عمره اصغر من كده بكتير *
*و كان على البالتوك اتطرد بسبب حاجات زى كده *
*و فى مره كنت بكلم صديق ليا اسمه مش واضح اذا كان ولد او بنت فى نفس الوقت اللى بكلمه قالى على رسالته و انه عايز يتعرف و يتكلم على الايميل و شخص تانى مشرف فى مار يوحنا كلمنى و اشتكى منه قبل كده من فتره بس مكنش الموضوع لسه اتوضح*
*ربنا يحمينا كلنا و يحمى بناتنا*
*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

للأسف ان يكون هناك أمثال هذا الرجل ممن يتخذون الدين وسيلة للايقاع بالبنات
والرجال

نأسف حقا ان ينتمي هؤلاء لطائفة عباد الله

طبعا انا اتحدث بشكل عام ..لا مسيحي ولا مسلم


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا مينا وربنا يحافظ على ولاده وميرسى يا مينو*

*وميرسى حسن على مشاعرك دى*


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*مين fady_1111_7؟؟؟*

*معندناش عضو بهذا الاسم!*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا لتنبيهك يا ميرنا 

ربنا يحافظ على اولاده *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (14 سبتمبر 2006)

هع هع هع هع 

لو متابعين البالتوك هتلاقوا انه اساسا ضحك علي بنات كتير 

لا و الغريب انه كان بيخلي البنات اللي تخش الروم عنده ادمن 

وكمان كل بيخلي كل البنات و كلنا دخلنا بأسماء بنات و شوفنا ده

واساسا يا جماعه فادي مريض نفسي و ده كل الناس شخصوه و فادي اساسا متجوز 

وعايش في الكويت بس للاسف زي زي انسان تاني موجود في المنتدي مريض شخصي 

بس مش هقول مين الشخص ده انسان بيشتم البنات وبشتايم قذره  ويمكن انا ومينا هوت عارفينه و اتكلمنا علي معاملته 

المهم فعلا ياريت الكل يخالي باله من فادي لانه خطر جداااااااااااااااا و بيوصل انه بيعمل هاك علي الناس 

وفادي مطرود من منتدي الانبا بيشوي ومنتدي اقباط الولايات المتحده 

ويوم ما منتدي ماريوحنا دخل ضاف منتدي في دليل المواقع لقينا ان فادي نشط في المنتدي ده 

واضرينا نشيل الرابط علشان مصلحه البنات 

وشكرا يا مينو للتوضيح 

وللعلم فادي اسمه الاصلي اللي بيخش بيه بالتوك fady_777_1

وعايش بالكويت و متجوز و انسان متهور

واي ملاحظات انا تحت الامر


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شىء محزن ان يستغل اسم الفادى يسوع المسيح فى مثل هذه الامور

ربنا يحافظ عليكم


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*و أيضا ده ايميله على الهوت ميل *
*fady_777_1@hotmail.com*
*ياريت محدش يضيفه *


----------



## يا رب (17 سبتمبر 2006)

هو فادي دة مسيحي :dntknw: :dntknw: 
طب ليه يعمل كده :dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مريض نصلى لية ربنا يهديه


----------



## NANA (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا مش بصدق اي كلام بيقولو اي شاب علي الشات وعمري ما اديت رقمي لاي حد علي النت

بس بصراحة كنت بعمل مئالب كتير يستاهلو مش هما عايزوين ارقام كنت بديهم ارقام بعض

يا ريت كل بنت تفكر قبل ما تدي رقمها لحد ايه الي ممكن يحصل بعد كده

وشكرا*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

NANA قال:


> *انا مش بصدق اي كلام بيقولو اي شاب علي الشات وعمري ما اديت رقمي لاي حد علي النت*
> 
> *بس بصراحة كنت بعمل مئالب كتير يستاهلو مش هما عايزوين ارقام كنت بديهم ارقام بعض*
> 
> ...


 
*لاء جدعه بجد :t33:*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه*
*زى ما انا بعمل لما اشتغل اصحابى بأيميلات بنات*
*هههههههه و كيرو كينجو بالذات اكبر خبير فى الموضوع ده*
*لانه بيقلد اصوات البنات ههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا سوسه يا مينو*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*
*انا لا سوسه ولا حاجه انا بقول اللى بيحصل*
*و الناس بيتصلوا بيه من الدول العربيه على الموبايل و هو يضحك عليهم كلهم و احنا نكون جنبه ههههههههه احلى اشتغلات*
*عالم فاضى و ضايع*


----------



## تنين الظلام (18 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال عندي 

كيف يلعب بالكلام ممكن تخبرينا

عطينا مثل من كلامه اللي يقوله


----------



## bent_yaso3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام المسيح 
انصح كل بنت مسيحيه انها تكون حريصه جدا وخصوصا على البال تووك
وياريت بلاش تحطى صورتك على الكمبيوتر اصلا علشان الهاكر
اعرف بنت انعمل هاكر على الكمبيوتر بتاعها من البال توك
واعرف بنت تانيه فوجئت بواحد بيقولها معلومات شخصيه عنها حقيقيه على الملأ فى رووم
وقالها انه مسلم وبالرغم من كده هو ادمن فى كذا رووم مسيحيه
فلاتثقى عزيزتى حتى فى الادمنز
خلى تعاملاتك محدوده وفى حدود جدا ولا تثقى فى احد لم تراه عينيكى


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*صح يا بنت المسيح وميرسى للنصيحه دى يباشا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا ميرنا على التنبية*


----------



## محمدباشا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخواتى ربنا يحميكم جميعاً*



يا رب قال:


> هو فادي دة مسيحي :dntknw: :dntknw:
> طب ليه يعمل كده :dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:





*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى العزيز 
هذه الصفة سيئة للغاية 

والمفروض كده 

إن الإنسان أى انسان على الأرض يمرض بطريقتان 

عضوية    -    نفسية 

والعضوية هى مثل جميع الأمراض الجسدية 

والنفسية منها عقلية ومنها بيئية 

وجميع هذه الأمراض ( عضوية ونفسية ) 

لا تصيب بشر من دين معين بل هى  للبشر عامة 

فليس اليهودى فقط ولا المسيحى ولا المسلم 

فهى تصيب البشر بوجه عام 

وأسبابها كثيرة 

وهذه الرسالة أحب أن أوجهها لأخى من يقوم بهذه الأفعال 

إتقى الله فى أخواتنا البنات 

أترضى ذلك أن يحدث فى

بنتك        :smil13: 

فى 

أختك        :smil13: 

فى 

زوجتك      :smil13: 

فى 

أمك        :smil13: 

أترضى ذلك فى عزيز لك                :dntknw: 

أترضى     :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 

ربنا يهديك ويهدى كل عاصى 

ويارب يحمى كل بناتنا 

المسلمات والمسيحيات 

أمين يارب العالمين 





شكراً أختى الغالية ميرنا 

على هذه التنبيهات 

بارك الله فيكى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى يا ميرنا على التحذير يا قمر


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يحمينا ويرحمنا​


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراا ياختي ميرنا لتنبيهك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااا يا ميرنا على التحذير 
بس بجد انا فعلا سمهت ان المواضيع دية كترت اوووووووووى و يمكن على البالتوك و الشات بتاع الياهو اكترهم
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (7 فبراير 2007)

بس معنى كده ان احنا  او اانا مينفعش اتعرف على بنات بسبب واحد مش كويس 
 لو  هو مش كويس فى ناس تانى كتير كويسه  وشكرا


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

ماشى يا مينا و البنت بقة حتعرف الكويس من المش كويس ازاااااااااااااى


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا يا ميرنا على التنبيه ده وربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده وبناته فى اي مكان امين


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (11 فبراير 2007)

*عضو بيحب اخواته الاعضاء جدا*

*ياريت كل واحد مشارك فى المنتدى ان مكنش حاسس بالخوف تجاه ربنا انه قريب منه وناظر 
احسنه ما يكون فى المنتدى وخصوصا لوكانت الحاجه دى تمس بنتنا وشكرا ليكم على هذا التنبيه*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على التحذير والتنبيه وربنا يبعده هو وامثاله عن بناتنا  ويهديه لنفسه


----------



## الروماني2010 (23 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب المقدس يقول "كونو بسطاء كالحمام وحكماء كاالحيات" غالبية الشباب وخصوصا الأنسات يتميزون بي
                                       البساطة ولايعرفون شيء عن حكمة الحيات   رقم الموبايل شيء خاص جدأ    واعتقد ان كثيرين  يوافقوني الرائ في عدم اعطاء رقم الموبيل الخاص بي  كاأنسة الابعد استئذان ابي اوامي


----------



## عماد عازر (24 فبراير 2007)

ارد واقول ان الانسان الان يعرف اين الصح من الغلط ومفيش حد مش عارف حاجة


----------



## queen sasa 2010 (24 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى كتير على التحذير وربنا يحافظ علينا من شر الاس دى انا بس كل اللى عايزة اعرفه هو استفاد ايه لما عمل كدة انا مش عارفة مايخليه فى حاله وخلاص ربنا يسامحه هو للى زيه ويحافظ على بنات المسيح من شرورهم


----------



## meramar (24 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على التحذير وربنا يستر*


----------



## مارتينه (24 فبراير 2007)

راجل مش كويس ربنا يسامحه


----------



## sharp arrow (25 فبراير 2007)

*warning to the Christian girls*

[COLOR="Red"]Hi   Dear friends 
sorry to write in English  cz  sudenly  i  lost the Arabic keyboard
any way I want to till you that the time given to that Fady  is to much please take care but don't  lose your mood 
best wishes to all of you[/CENTE[/COLOR]​​R]​


----------



## HADAF (26 فبراير 2007)

انا عارف الله يهديهم ويهدينا اجمعين


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا ميرنا الرسالة وصلة و جاري النشر


----------



## القانوني (26 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعة الرجاء من اخواتي البنات عدم اضافة اي شخص غريب حتي ان كان يتكلم في المنتدي بكلام الله 
لانو هذا المنتدي للمشركات العامة ومن يريد خاص علي الميل فهو بذلك قد خرج    من نطاق التاعرف الشريف وتذكرو
لولا ان الرب كان معنا عندما قام الناس علينا لاابتلعونا ونحن احياء


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اختى ميرنا على التحذير ولكن ياريت لا نعطية اى اهمية حتى لا يشعر انة موضع اهتمام واحنا بناتنا المسيحيين ربنا هو اللى حافظهم وفادى نطلب ونصلى ان ربنا يهدية ويردة للكنيسة


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياميرنا على التحذيز وربنا يهديه لنفسه  وياريت كلنا نصلى من اجله علشان ربنا يهديه دا واخد اسم الفادى مش عارفه ازاى  وربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ على بناته:yaka:


----------



## ramzee (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

ممكن كل وحد مسحى يحفظ على الااخت لى فى المنتدى ما فى حد يقول لى اى حدة على اميل بنات مسحيه خلاص


----------



## ramzee (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

انا رمزى من مصر لى  عايز حا جه منى وعايزة نكون اصدقاء دة اميلى ramzee_pop********.com سلام الرب معكم


----------



## sam_ram_sel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

يارب سلام 
شكرا ياميرنا علي التحذير لان الايام صعبه جدا جدا لكن يابنتي الحافظ هو الله وماتنسيش حاجه مهمه 
ان لم يحرس الرب البيت فباطل تعب الحراس    وان لم يبني الرب المدينه فباطل تعب البناؤن 
وربنا قادر يحافظ علي كل بناتنا لانه هو ضابط الكل


----------



## R_love_Y (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

_شكرا على التحذير​_


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

شكرا لتنبيهك يا ميرنا


----------



## وسام الشقى (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

ارسل كــل الشكرللمنتدى والمشاركين
يارب سلام 
شكرا ياميرنا علي التحذير لان الايام صعبه جدا جدا لكن يابنتي الحافظ هو الله وماتنسيش حاجه مهمه 
ان لم يحرس الرب البيت فباطل تعب الحراس وان لم يبني الرب المدينه فباطل تعب البناؤن 
وربنا قادر يحافظ علي كل بناتنا لانه هو ضابط الكل
الرب يحفظكم جميعآ / وسام الشــقــى


----------



## بيتر حليم بشرى (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

احنا اخوات واهم هدف فى المنتدى هى المشاركة وكمان لازم نعرف بعضيناعلشان نشارك


----------



## kermina (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

اذا كان فادى مريض لازم كل بنت تخلى بالها من الكلام المعسول مش مع فادى بس مع اى شاب يتخطى الحدودفى الكلام لانى ممكن يكون فى مليون واحد ذى فادى


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

*ميرسى حبيبتى على التحزير 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على بناته *


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

ميرسى على التنبيه
لكن يا جماعة احب اقول لأى بنت مسيحيةplease بلاش تحطى أى بيانات شخصية على النت عموما"
انت ماتعرفيش مين بيقرأ البيانات دى و ممكن يعمل بيها ايه


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

يا جماعة محدش يحط بياناته الشخصية على النت خصوصا" البنات
و ربنا يحمينا من العالم و شروره


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

*ربنا يحافظ علينا 
من هذه الذئاب البشرية ومرسية ياميرنا على التحذير​*


----------



## cuteledia (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

شكرا يا ميرنا علي التنبيه
ويسوع يحفظنا ويبعد عنا كل شر


----------



## jamil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

الشكر الجزيل الى الاخت الفاضله ميرنا الى التنبيه الى بناتنا المشاركات وليحفظ الله الجميع من كل شر......


----------



## سيزار (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

اممممممممممممم موضوع خطير بصراحه نفسى اكلم الواد فادى دا .. لما حد يعرفه يقولوا سيزار بيسلم عليك وخليه يكلمنى على الخاص وربنا يسهل ..

-----------------------------------------

وبعدين المسأله مسأله مبداء البنت الجدعه الشاطره فى اى حال من الاحوال لا يخاف عليها .. سواء من شات او فى الحياه العاديه .. وما فيش حد بيعمل حاجه غصب عن نفسه الكل بيعمل بأرادته هو فقط ..
وشكرا على التنبيه


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

للأسف ان يكون هناك أمثال هذا الرجل ممن يتخذون الدين وسيلة للايقاع بالبنات
والرجال

نأسف حقا ان ينتمي هؤلاء لطائفة عباد الله

طبعا انا اتحدث بشكل عام ..لا مسيحي ولا مسلم


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

كل ده بيحصل 
اولا احب اشكر المشرفين اللى متابعين 
المنتديات التانيه مش بس المنتدى بتاعنا 
ودى حاجه طبعا مش سهله
ربنا يحافظ على اولاده بنات وشباب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

شكرا ليكي


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

انا بقول زمانة مات اصلا الموضوع من 2006​


----------



## رومل (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكوره اخت ميرنا على هدا التنبيه
وربنا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

ربنا يرحمنا من الناس دى
ميرسى يا ميرنا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

شكرا ميرنا
على التنبية الهام
وما تقلقيش حزب الغلاسة على اهبة الاستعداد
لحماية بنات يسوع
مودتى​


----------



## jamil (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

شكرا وجزيل الشكر الى الاخت ميرنا على هذه الملاحظه وربنا يبارك فيكي وينور طريقكي لحفاظكي على بناتنا..............


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

*ربنا يحفظ اخواتنا جميعا*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا على التحذير يا ميرنا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*

*ميرسي يا ميرنا على التحذير*
*ربنا يارب يحافظ على اولادو دايماً*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة تحذير لكل بنت مسيحية*



> انا بقول زمانة مات اصلا الموضوع من 2006



او غير اسمة في البالتوك


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

شىء محزن ان يستغل اسم الفادى يسوع المسيح فى مثل هذه الامور

ربنا يحافظ عليكم​


----------



## love my jesus (12 يوليو 2008)

*شكرررررررررررا على التحذير ​*


----------



## maro52 (12 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي جداااااااااااااااااا علي التحذير ده 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## تيمور منصور (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شو الفرق بين مسيحي و مسلم


----------



## تيمور منصور (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شعب طبعن


----------



## تيمور منصور (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الا تنسا ذكر الله


----------



## jamil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير الى منتدانا منتدى المحبه والاخلاص للكل وخصوصا الهيئه التشريفيه على المنتدى لحفاظهم على بناتنا العزيزات علينابكل المواضيع الرائعه والمفيده اكرر شكرى وتقديرى الى منتدانا وليبارككم الرب يسوع المسيح بكل شى من قبلكم لانه بلا شك مفيد تحياتي للاخت ميرنا


----------



## Gondy maghol (18 أكتوبر 2008)

نحن في زمن صعب جدآ.
حرب من الداخل و حرب من الخارج. حرب من الاديان, حرب من الطوائف.
حرب من المعيشة الصعبة ولقمة العيش.   حرب من الشباب الطائش. حتى الكبيوتر الى نعد شوية 
نقرا و نتعلم بي تلائي ناس زي فادي بتخلي الواحد يقرف عيشتو.
 المحبة لم تعد موجودة يتاتا على وجه الارض.  يا رب ارحمنا جميعا


----------



## تيمور منصور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الور الكل مسيحه موجود


----------



## تيمور منصور (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سئال محيرني


----------

